# I need prayers and support for my family...



## Brain Coral (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello all,

My dear mother has been suffering from Alzhiemer's disease for some time now and has been in a care home for the last 3 years. This morning I recieved a phone call from the care home that she has come to the point of not being able to eat or swallow and has become unresponsive, for the most part. At this stage, paliative care is the next step.

My father and I drove out to see her and it was very difficult, as you can imagine. The wonderful staff at this facility stopped by to console us and sit on my mom's bed to stroke her head and talk to her. I can't say enough about the awesome staff... such caring and kind people, every one...

It was so hard to see my father break down... they've been married 58 years.... she is such a wonderful soul and a kind person and mother. I don't ask for prayers for her, other than to go in peace.

I ask for prayers for my family to give us strength as we go forward in this process, for my father in particular.

Brian


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 6, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My dear mother has been suffering from Alzhiemer's disease for some time now and has been in a care home for the last 3 years. This morning I recieved a phone call from the care home that she has come to the point of not being able to eat or swallow and has become unresponsive, for the most part. At this stage, paliative care is the next step.
> 
> ...




You have my prayers. Stay strong. You're not alone.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sending healing energy for you entire family and your dad,  When a loved one is so sick and in her situation the staff and you minister will be a great help in the times to come.  I hope she passes peacefully with her family all there to wish her well on her next trip and adventure.

Bob


----------



## Rangikea (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Brian,
You have my prayers. Stay strong. 

Kia kaha my friend,

Rangikea.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

Brian, my friend, I feel the pain. we went thru this with both my Mom and my Dad. It is not an easy thing to do. Sophie and I will pray for you and your family. God bless you and yours.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My dear mother has been suffering from Alzhiemer's disease for some time now and has been in a care home for the last 3 years. This morning I recieved a phone call from the care home that she has come to the point of not being able to eat or swallow and has become unresponsive, for the most part. At this stage, paliative care is the next step.
> 
> ...


Brian,

I understand what you and your family is going through.  My Father suffered with Alzheimer's disease as well.  My Mother kept him home supposedly less confusing to him.  Sounds like you found a caring home for your Mother.

Praying your family be given strength and peace in the days to come.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 6, 2014)

May you all find peace in a difficult time.

mike


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 6, 2014)

You have my thoughts & prayers. I can't imagine how it is for your Mom, but I know it's hell for the family.


----------



## lethal6 (Dec 7, 2014)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 7, 2014)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers, Brian. I cannot imagine how difficult this must be for your family. Be strong for them.


----------



## Ykon (Dec 7, 2014)

My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## kiwisaffa (Dec 7, 2014)

You have my thoughts and prayers Stay strong,
kiwisaffa


----------



## churchjw (Dec 7, 2014)

I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## fgduncan (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  If there is any consolation at all, it has to be that she is not suffering any more.


----------



## stejac (Dec 7, 2014)

Brian ...

All our prayers and best wishes go to you and your family ...

I know what you are going through ... I went throught the same with both my parents back in May ... its not easy but you will mend ..

Good Luck best wishes ...

Steve


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 7, 2014)

Prayers for your mom and all your family.

It is a terrible disease---lost my mother to it and it is tough road.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 7, 2014)

Brian---our prayers for peace and healing in your family---Dave and Norma


----------



## Wireaddict (Dec 8, 2014)

Along with all the others who replied, I'm praying for you, your mother & dad.  This, too shall pass; hang in there!


----------



## Brain Coral (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning all 

Thank you so very much for all of your prayers, kind words and support. It means a lot to me and my family.

Alzhiemer's disease is certainly a cruel disease and is so hard on the family, but one thing that I've learned about it is that, in spite of my mom losing her ability to communicate and seeming to not be "present", I could sometimes get through to her. She loves "The Sound of Music" and could sing and hit all of the notes much like Julie Andrews. So, a few weeks ago, I sang "Adelweiss" to her. Even though you could pass your hand right in front of her face with no reaction whatsoever, and absolutely no response to any questions or other stimuli, she began to cry softly.

So, if any of you out there are going through this with a loved one, keep communicating with that person and don't discuss things in front of them, as if they can't hear. On Saturday evening, the doctor came in to assess my mom and began to tell us what we can expect to happen, pyisically, to her, right in front of my mom. I stopped her and asked if we could speak in private about it. I didn't chastise the Dr. about it but explained that just because she has no responses, she still has her hearing and is still conscious deep inside.

My mother is now in a private room and seems to be resting comfortably.

God bless you all...

Brian


----------



## Wes (Dec 8, 2014)

Can only imagine your pain, my friend. I've lost my father this year to this.
Prayers sent. Stay strong, have faith. Good Lord will comfort you. He always does.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## mcostello (Dec 8, 2014)

The Lord reigns, in good times and bad.


----------



## Brain Coral (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks again, for all of your support and prayers,

My mom passed away this afternoon at 4:00. She was surrounded by her family and had excellent care from the staff to keep her comfortable. I am grateful that she went fast and didn't suffer.

God bless you...

Brian


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 8, 2014)

I pray for you and your family in this time of need for comfort.

Mark


----------



## Wireaddict (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know, Brian, her problems are over now & she'll awake in a much safer & happier world.


----------



## bcriner (Dec 9, 2014)

I am praying for you and your family.  Thank you Lord for already answering prayer concerning your mom.


----------

